# Cherche un Mac fonctionnant sous système 7.5 ou 8



## Kevick (26 Février 2022)

Bonsoir,

J'aimerais trouver un bon vieux mac des années 90. Idéalement un Power PC tournant sous système 7.5.5 ou dernière MàJ système 8 pour refaire fonctionner mes anciens logiciels et jeux de mon adolescence. J'avais un Power PC monobloc noir, cadencé à 225 mghz avec lecteur CD intégré et Haut parleurs stéréo qui était parfait et qui datait de 1997 il me semble. Tout marchait dessus impec.

J'aimerais donc savoir où pourrait-on trouver ce genre de machine. Le seul truc qui m'inquiète un peu c'est la durée de vie restante qui ne doit pas être très élevée...


----------



## Invité (27 Février 2022)

t'as ça qui peut fonctionner en 8.5 : https://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/2076833828.htm
celui-ci en 8.0 : https://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/2076139443.htm
etc…


----------



## Kevick (27 Février 2022)

Aïe, c'est un peu loin, les deux sont tout en haut de la France et mois tout en bas...


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Février 2022)

Kevick a dit:


> Le seul truc qui m'inquiète un peu c'est la durée de vie restante qui ne doit pas être très élevée...



Tu t'inquiètes trop, j'ai des Mac bien plus anciens que ce que tu cherches, qui sont toujours en parfait état de fonctionnement. Lez Mac, plus ils sont anciens, plus ils sont fait pour durer longtemps.


----------



## Gwen (27 Février 2022)

Kevick a dit:


> Aïe, c'est un peu loin, les deux sont tout en haut de la France et mois tout en bas...


Tu dois en trouver assez facilement dans ton coin également.


----------



## woz86 (27 Février 2022)

En 7.5.5 et en OS 8, il peut y avoir un Power Macintosh 7100 après il y du choix.


----------



## Kevick (27 Février 2022)

Et pour l'Imac couleur bonbon ? Avec quel système était-il fourni à l'époque (du moins les premiers) ? Le système 8 ou le 9 ?

Il me faut des personnes qui soient dans la région de Nice car pour ne pas faciliter les choses je n'ai pas de voiture...


----------



## Invité (27 Février 2022)

Les tout premiers iMacs étaient en 8.1 jusqu'à 8.6 
Les suivants (les 5 couleurs) de 8.5 à 8.6


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Février 2022)

Invité a dit:


> Les suivants (les 5 couleurs) de 8.5 à 8.6


En fait, c'était 8.5.1, pas 8.5, ça peut paraître un détail, mais un "five flavors" ne démarrerait pas avec un 8.5.


----------

